# Garmin gpsmap64st



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I have a garmin gpsmap64st and bought the huntview chip anything below 120ft is worthless as far as viewing is this normal or did I just get a bad chip.
Thanks


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

aphess223 said:


> I have a garmin gpsmap64st and bought the huntview chip anything below 120ft is worthless as far as viewing is this normal or did I just get a bad chip.
> Thanks


I have the same unit (just got it last week) and I'm expecting delivery of the TOPO US 24K Northeast chip tomorrow. I don't know how it will compare but once I have it installed I will check it out.

I assume you are using the BirdsEye view when using the Huntview chip? If so, then I don't think there will be much of a comparison but I will let you know either way.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

emrducks said:


> I have the same unit (just got it last week) and I'm expecting delivery of the TOPO US 24K Northeast chip tomorrow. I don't know how it will compare but once I have it installed I will check it out.
> 
> I assume you are using the BirdsEye view when using the Huntview chip? If so, then I don't think there will be much of a comparison but I will let you know either way.


I'm not using the Birdseye view I got the HuntView chip for the property lines and it does well there better in BaseCamp I think the Birdseye is where I well have to go for more detail below 120ft.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

aphess223 said:


> I'm not using the Birdseye view I got the HuntView chip for the property lines and it does well there better in BaseCamp I think the Birdseye is where I well have to go for more detail below 120ft.


Gotcha! How do you like the HuntView chip? I've been contemplating buying it but would like some feedback if you're willing to give it. How well/accurate do the property lines show up? Also, does it indicate areas owned by the utility companies, ie. DTE?

Thanks!


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

The HuntView Map I have been very happy with other then stated previously. I try to respect private property and not
trespass but I have ran into property owners that try to prevent the public accessing public lands and this is just
a tool to accomplish that. It is like a platt book and will go outdated over time. It does a very good job with
public/private land types, public land information, and parcel boundries. I have used this on known property line
to check the accuracy and it seem spot on. I have used the DNR's MI-hunt maps as another source which I find useful
although it can be a challenge to tranfer data since the map datum is in NAD83 I have to play with this more to use
on this gps.
I hope this helps I will buy it again unless I find something better.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

aphess223 said:


> The HuntView Map I have been very happy with other then stated previously. I try to respect private property and not
> trespass but I have ran into property owners that try to prevent the public accessing public lands and this is just
> a tool to accomplish that. It is like a platt book and will go outdated over time. It does a very good job with
> public/private land types, public land information, and parcel boundries. I have used this on known property line
> ...


I'm strongly considering purchasing this handheld unit but was wondering what your thoughts were on the pre-installed topo maps. Do you have 100k or 24k? If 100k, do you feel there is enough detail for your hunting and hiking needs?
Any other info or suggestions about this unit? 

Thanks!


----------

